# Should have stopped here first.



## mixmaster (Dec 6, 2007)

I suppose I should introduce myself, having already participated in a couple of threads. I work as an "house sound engineer" at a University where I'm responsible for a couple of venues and a small concert rig. In the past I've been a monitor tech, BE, and FOH tech. I've also dabbled in some theater lighting and stage management. I look forward to trading ideas and stories with other people who work in similar situations.


----------



## Van (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Look forward to your input.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth MixMaster! Lots of good people here. Jump in and enjoy. Be sure to get to know that search function. There is TON's of great information in the archives. 

Ignore the crazy people who will come to this thread telling you to ignore the crazy people. All I want is a Wombat Fricassee. Is that too much to ask? 

Have some fun while you are here!


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome welcome. Ask questions, answer some and you will never leave!


----------



## soundlight (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Looks like you've already jumped in, so keep it up! Ask and answer away. Oh, and if you/your venue have a website, ya might think about posting that - we always like to check out other people's space and stuff.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 6, 2007)

were very amused with websites for some reason....


----------



## soundlight (Dec 6, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> were very amused with websites for some reason....



Helps my continuing tech-based procrastination of lesser studies. (Not that I don't get all of my work done and get good grades too...)


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello! Yo! How ya doin'?


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 7, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Welcome aboard! Looks like you've already jumped in, so keep it up! Ask and answer away. Oh, and if you/your venue have a website, ya might think about posting that - we always like to check out other people's space and stuff.



The campus website is being rebuilt. However, I'll post what I can when I can get a link together that makes sense. BTW gafftaper, I prefer small animals like wombats done bar-b-q not fricassee, is that OK?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 7, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> I prefer small animals like wombats done bar-b-q not fricassee, is that OK?


You have to use the right sauce - I'm from NC, we have high standards.


----------



## avkid (Dec 7, 2007)

Who said BBQ?


----------



## Van (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought Barbecuing and Fricasseeing were the same thing?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 7, 2007)

Man Cook Meat FIRE SAUCE... Wombat *GOOD*!


----------



## avkid (Dec 7, 2007)

Van said:


> I thought Barbecuing and Fricasseeing were the same thing?


Nope.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fricassee


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 8, 2007)

wombats, gaff i thought we were over that

and besides, char grilled is the only way
hey logos wait till they find out we eat part of our own crest, the kangaroo


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw a survival show where a guy built a fire then through a kangaroo tail in the coals for a while and then just ate it whole. It was rather disgusting looking actually.


----------



## avkid (Dec 8, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> char grilled is the only way


Taste the meat, not the heat!
Propane.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 8, 2007)

avkid said:


> Taste the meat, not the heat!
> Propane.



Meat is murder....

Tasty, tasty murder!


----------



## Logos (Dec 8, 2007)

I've been away for a few days resting in the sun and looking at fairy penguins (quite dissapointed really they didn't have little gossamer wings.)
Anyway
1/ What makes you think that a wombat is small.
2/ Kangaroo meat is a marbly game meat rather like venison. And yes we do eat our coat of arms.
3/If you think eating kangaroo is disgusting you should try witchetty grubs or honey ants.
4/ I have now decided I want to spit roast a fairy penguin.

I should point out that not only do you eat witchetty grubs and honey ants raw you actually eat them when thay are still alive.

Anyway, Hi mixmaster, I am very possibly one of the site lunatics.
Welcome aboard.

And please " Be vewwy vewwy quiet. I'm hunting Wombats."


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Taste the meat, not the heat!
> Propane.




Propane?!?!?!?!?
Heck no man....I said BarBQ
Hickr'y all the way


----------



## Van (Dec 10, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> Meat is murder........


 
If God didn't want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat ?



Logos said:


> ................
> Anyway, Hi mixmaster, I am very possibly one of the site lunatics.
> ................


 
Possibly ?


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 10, 2007)

Van said:


> If God didn't want us to eat animals, why did he make them out of meat ?



hmmm that's what you get when you take the two lines of my post separately out of context.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 10, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> Propane?!?!?!?!?
> Heck no man....I said BarBQ
> Hickr'y all the way



You gotta make yer own coals - my friend's dad has a barrel with rebar in it for making hickr'y coals for BarBQ. He has one of the big trailer cookers - no end to the fun. And burgers taste good when cooked on hickr'y too.


----------



## avkid (Dec 10, 2007)

soundlight said:


> burgers taste good when cooked on hickr'y too.


If you have a couple of hours to waste.


----------



## Van (Dec 10, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> hmmm that's what you get when you take the two lines of my post separately out of context.


 
Hey give me a break!
It was my chance to use my favorite anti-vegan phrase. Usually good for two or three seconds of apoplexy, which you can use to get away from the offending vegan and go hide behind a rack of beef jerky, till they get hungry and go off to graze.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2007)

Help this thread has had it's hijack hijacked! It's too confusing. 

I'm also worried about these "Fairy Penguins". Around here it's considered extremely rude to talk like that. A penguin is a penguin regardless of it's sexual orientation. They are all God's creatures and all equally delicious.


----------



## Logos (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually hasn't the hijack been hijacked then rehijacked.

"Fairy Penguins of the World Unite, You have nothing to lose but your name."


----------



## meghan (Dec 12, 2007)

Whats a Fairy Penguin?  I am so frickin lost.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2007)

meghan said:


> Whats a Fairy Penguin?  I am so frickin lost.



I have no idea but don't they sound delicious!... Oh wait you are the animal lover... Don't they just sound cute and cuddly!


----------



## Logos (Dec 12, 2007)

meghan said:


> Whats a Fairy Penguin?  I am so frickin lost.



A Fairy Penguin is a very small penguin generally about a foot tall that lives along the southern coast of Australia. It is well adapted to the warm weather down here doesn't need snow and ice. There is a good article in Wikipedia under Little Penguins.
It's just me and Gafftaper being our usual selves Meghan, just move along nothing to see.


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## gafftaper (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the picture Phil! Looks like a lot of blubber on the little guy so I'm thinking Southern style deep fried in peanut oil. Served with corn on the cob, potato salad, and a buttermilk biscuit.


----------



## meghan (Dec 12, 2007)

ohhh the penguin is so frickin adorable!!!!


----------



## Logos (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I got to sit on a rock and watch about 2000 of them come in at dusk to their nesting sites after having had a day fishing. It's an amazing experience. You are not allowed to move or use a torch or make any noise so as not to scare the little fellas.


----------



## Van (Dec 13, 2007)

Logos said:


> .............. You are not allowed to move or use a torch or .........


I wouldn't use a torch until it's time to give them that honey glazing. Wipe on the honey, hit it with the torch until it caramelizes. MMMM MMM tasty.

< I think he means flashlight>
Hey you know why they call them flashlights ?


----------



## Logos (Dec 13, 2007)

I repeat

Two nations divided by a common language

Oscar Wilde

No I don't know why they call them flashlights but I suspect you're going to tell me.


----------



## Van (Dec 13, 2007)

Logos said:


> .................................................................
> No I don't know why they call them flashlights but I suspect you're going to tell me.


 
Oh How right you are Tony! Jay, Tell him what he's won!
He's won an explaination of the the term FlashLight, and this can of Potted Meat.

When Flashlights < torches> were first invented, battery technology was still in it's infancy. Most bateries were still the classic "Dry Cell" type and had extremely low Mah ratings. < They didn't hold much juice> So earlyTorches < Flashlights> only had a momentary contact switch on them. The idea was you'd "flash" the light, get an idea of you're surroundings, let go of the switch and then continue walking, in darkness. Lather, rinse, repeat. That's it, really.


----------



## Logos (Dec 13, 2007)

And do you know what is really frightening about that?

I actually remember owning a flashlight like that when I first joined Cubs (the English name for very young scouts).

I actually suspect though that it may have been designed specifically so a young idiot such as myself couldn't turn it on and leave it on.

Oh and given that a fathom is 72" and my cubit is 20" there are three and 6/10's of a cubit in a fathom.


----------



## avkid (Dec 13, 2007)

Logos said:


> Cubs (the English name for very young scouts).


It's the same here.


----------



## Logos (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks, wasn't sure.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2007)

See all the fabulous information you get here Mixmaster. Aren't you glad you joined now?


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 13, 2007)

meghan said:


> frickin




please don't use that language here, some members may find it offensive and schools may view it as abuse language and block controlbooth from their users.

avkid put the hard word on me, and now i reflect on it he was right


----------



## avkid (Dec 13, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> please don't use that language here, some members may find it offensive and schools may view it as abuse language and block controlbooth from their users.
> avkid put the hard word on me, and now i reflect on it he was right


Very nice, you're learning.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 13, 2007)

well you know the saying

if you can't beat them.....


----------



## meghan (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't thinking about it. Won't happen again.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> please don't use that language here, some members may find it offensive and schools may view it as abuse language and block controlbooth from their users.
> avkid put the hard word on me, and now i reflect on it he was right


--/steps on soapbox/--
Really? Have we stooped so low that saying frickin' is not OK. That is sad people, that is pretty far from cussing and bad language. (though I would spell it friggin) Are you going to next tell the people from Boston that they can't say "wicked" in the context of: "That was totally wicked" or "That was wicked awesome." I mean that is exactly the same usage as frickin'. It would be akin to saying "frack" (thanks to BSG). I don't think these words corrupt our youth. And frankly it is better they use them then actually cuss. Oh, and do you care if someone says that "XYZ sucks"? Because many parents and teachers seem to think that "sucks" is a bad word.

I hate to say it, but every high school kid has learned swear words. You can't even take your kids to new shows for kids like "Legally Blonde" without them hearing swear words, and to boot MTV now has the "follow the bouncing ball" version so you can sing along. Guess you have to make kids only watch Disney, oh wait not all Disney movies are clean. Get over it, and realize that people use many worse words, and some that don't even have to use symbols in order to post.

--/steps off soapbox/--

Sorry about the hijack, but when people jump on others' cases like that for not so great reasons it seems kind of silly. I mean this post:

meghan said:


> ohhh the penguin is so frickin adorable!!!!


Is totally innocent, there was absolutely no reason to jump on the poster's case. It is another of the things that can turn people off from our community.

Senior team feel free to sack this post if you feel it is not appropriate, I felt it had to be said though.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 13, 2007)

While I'm with you on this Icewolf that could have been said a little nicer. They are right about the school filters. You would be amazed at the things that some software programs schools use filter out for the "protection" of students. In the high school I used to teach at, you couldn't bring up any website that had the word "Bre*st". Yes, it's completely inappropriate for high school students to research "Bre*st Cancer" or "Bre*st feeding" babies or any of the many legitimate medical websites dealing with the human body. Oddly (and perhaps sexist) you could research the word "pen*s" no problem. It's insane out there! 

Yes I'm censoring these words so that some poor kid out there using that lame software doesn't get banned from this site.


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 18, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> See all the fabulous information you get here Mixmaster. Aren't you glad you joined now?



very glad. Everyone here is as crazy as I am. Where else could one successfully combine tech work, a little biology and some good eats.
Although deep frying the cute little bird might be going too far. There can't be enough meat there to be worth the hassle. Maybe we should post recipes.....


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 20, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> very glad. Everyone here is as crazy as I am. Where else could one successfully combine tech work, a little biology and some good eats.
> Although deep frying the cute little bird might be going too far. There can't be enough meat there to be worth the hassle. Maybe we should post recipes.....



Oh yes "Mix". You'll fit right in! Have fun.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah i hear there is a new one dave is trying to impliment, the moment someone asks about a Rigging problem.....boom he gets a warning

but yes school filters are stupid....thank god for proxy sites


----------

